# قاموس الهندسة الكيميائية؟ فقط



## softchem (4 مارس 2007)

هذا ليس قاموسا لكل المهندسين, انة قاموس للمهندس الكيميائى يتضمن كل المصطلحات واسماء العمليات او المعدات المستخدمة صناعيا
رابط التحميل:
http://mihd.net/ytd28v








ونسالكم الدعاء


----------



## meshaal446 (4 مارس 2007)

thank you 
how to open this file after download????


----------



## haadi (5 مارس 2007)

مشكوور وما قصرت .... جاري التحميل 
إلى المعالي دوما...


----------



## ربيع هاني مومني (5 مارس 2007)

الف شكر اخي


----------



## يحي الحربي (5 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك جهودك
وعسى ان نرى هذا الكتاب وامثاله مترجمة الى العربية


----------



## meshaal446 (5 مارس 2007)

يا شباب كيف يتم فتح الملف بعد التحميل ؟؟؟
وشكراً 
والرجاء الرد سريعاً عن الموضوع


----------



## مهندسة كيميائية (5 مارس 2007)

شكراااااا نأ مل ان نرى المزيد


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (5 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز على الجهد المبذول


----------



## eslam128 (5 مارس 2007)

thx
so 
much


----------



## Karim07 (6 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي


----------



## المطوري (7 مارس 2007)

جاري التحميل وشكرا يا بطل


----------



## CHE Amjad (8 مارس 2007)

كل الاحترام و التقدير على هذا الكتاب


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (9 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور يالغالي


----------



## المهندسة من العراق (11 مارس 2007)

الف شكر اخي العزيز اني حقيقة دا استفاد من المواضيع التي تطرحها وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المطوري (11 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا استاذي الأعز وفقكم الله


----------



## بوخالد من الخليج (13 مارس 2007)

thank you 
thank you


----------



## abbasa (14 مارس 2007)

assalam alaikom warahmat ALLAH.
I coud not download this very important dectionary from this site can you please upload it to the rapidshare.please 
thank u very much


----------



## softchem (14 مارس 2007)

رابط اخر لتحميل القاموس:http://rapidshare.de/files/37407424...of_Named_Processes_in_Chemical_Technology.rar


----------



## abbasa (15 مارس 2007)

can you please upload it to the rapidshare,i could not download it from this site .thanks


----------

